# Hello, new allroad owner here. Any advice?



## Wiles (Jun 21, 2013)

Ordered new 2014 Audi Allroad. Now waiting and looking for any tips. Advice on what to expect.

Ordered 14 Prem Plus, MMI, Sport pkg. moonlight blue on black sport seats.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

pull the cloth mats and order some of the all weather ones either from the dealer or one of the vendors that advertise on this site. They match nicely and will last


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Get it VAG'd as quickly as you can. Much more enjoyable.

The new allroad is a fantastic vehicle (yes, I'm biased).... you'll love it. Congrats.


----------



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

I am so jello congratulations and enjoy the heck outta it! Post pictures once she arrives cant wait to check it out. Good luck:laugh:


----------



## kmcmullen (Aug 15, 2013)

When have they promised delivery?
Just ordered one myself, White w/ grey int for the desert heat of AZ.
Replacing 2005 Passat TDI Wagon.


----------

